# Met a cute, hot SSBBW who is absolutely amazing



## ssbbwlover22 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a teenager and have met this amazing girl who happens to be an ssbbw... I want to date her but alot of people take the piss.. all the time.. What do I do?!?!


----------



## Keb (Jun 28, 2011)

Um, ask her out and ignore the dinks. Also remember that she is a person first and foremost, and treat her with the respect that you would like to be treated with.


----------



## Cors (Jun 28, 2011)

Date her openly or not at all.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 28, 2011)

What Cors said.

It's hard to be a teenager and date outside the norm. I think we all understand that here, but don't be one of those guys who refuses to be seen in public with his girl because she doesn't meet the socially acceptable definition of beauty.

Tell the haters to go jump in the river.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

Cors said:


> Date her openly or not at all.



Amen...

If you can't date her OUT and be proud to be with her, don't date her at all. And don't string her along either. It's not fair to her.

I know being a teenager is hard, and being one who likes what most of society considers "not so normal" (Idiots) can make it even harder, but you need to make YOU happy. Most of those friends who are giving you shit now will probably not be around you in 2 years, 5 years, etc. And you'll wish you'd done what made YOU happy.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2011)

Take 20 seconds to search for a variation on this exact same question elsewhere on the boards (you'll find a dozen examples at least) and have a good long read-through.

My take on it: most people feel insecure about something, but only assholes make other people pay for that insecurity. Get it?


----------



## Fox (Jun 28, 2011)

If she's really that amazing, then why would you not date her because of what other people say? Are those other people more amazing to you than she is?


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

Fox said:


> If she's really that amazing, then why would you not date her because of what other people say? Are those other people more amazing to you than she is?



^^^^^ Great post!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I am the SSBBW in my relationship so I have not had to deal with this question as it relates exactly.

However I have been happily married and in my relationship for almost 21 yrs and we have discussed his own attitude towards what it would be like to date a big girl which he always knew was his goal.

He has told me that he knew no matter what that he was only going to want to date big girls and that he would prepare himself for whatever crap might come his way from family, friends or complete strangers.

For family and friends, it was, this is who I am attracted to, so you might as well get used to it.

For strangers and people who didn't get the nice memo he developed a stare. And I mean a literal stare. He can stare down a bear with his stare. And to back up his stare, he keeps himself in a position of protection around me. He is prepared physically and mentally and verbally to defend me if need be. Most times, life just goes on and there is no need to worry, but he is always aware.

He likens it to protecting something precious. Something breakable and important. He knows that when I am comfortable, I am happy and that makes him happy. I think this is what every girl wants from her mate. Whether she is fat or not. She just wants to know that the person respects her and is present in the moment.

Don't give up your desires because someone might (insert whatever nasty, upsetting, stupid, annoying, outrageous, etc thing here) and give you grief. Anything you really want is worth "fighting" for.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 28, 2011)

If you really like fat women, and want to be with a fat woman, then you should do that.

It's simple at this point, I think. Other than the dynamics caused by other people giving you grief - will you regret it in 5 or 10 years knowing that you didn't take this opportunity to date a "hot SSBBW who is absolutely amazing?" And how will you feel if you see her dating someone else when you didn't take the opportunity?

Treat her like a queen - one you're proud to be with.


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 29, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> If you really like fat women, and want to be with a fat woman, then you should do that.
> 
> It's simple at this point, I think. Other than the dynamics caused by other people giving you grief - will you regret it in 5 or 10 years knowing that you didn't take this opportunity to date a "hot SSBBW who is absolutely amazing?" And how will you feel if you see her dating someone else when you didn't take the opportunity?
> 
> Treat her like a queen - one you're proud to be with.



Theres a lot of great advice on this thread. Going with what Chimpi said; be the best partner you can, and try to ignore the losers giving you a hard time. In the end, you'll have no regrets and be happy, while those losers will still be tyring to bolster themselves up by pushing others down... in a sense, still being losers. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the advice you've gotten is great. I'm a little concerned, though. You've posted twice that you're a teenager. I believe that you have to be 18 years old to post to this site. Are you over 18? If not, you could be putting the owner of the site at risk.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3 (Jun 29, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I am a teenager and have met this amazing girl who happens to be an ssbbw... I want to date her but alot of people take the piss.. all the time.. What do I do?!?!


If you like the girl, don't be an idiot, ask her out and treat her nice. Stop thinking about what you think others will think or say. They are probably all a bunch of idiots anyway. You can't live your life wondering what others would have you do especially when you realize that you won't even see most of them ever again a few years.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Aye… Smart girl Vickie…


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 30, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I am a teenager and have met this amazing girl who happens to be an ssbbw... I want to date her but alot of people take the piss.. all the time.. What do I do?!?!




i dated a bbw when i was younger,i broke up with her based on what others were saying.i regreted it,and we may still be together today.and those people that were saying stuff i haven't saw them since like school.don't let what others say affect you man,true freinds want you to be happy,and they accept what you want and what you like.don't make the same mistake i did man...


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 30, 2011)

ASK HER OUT! Do something she enjoys a lot. Let her know how happy you are for the honor. And if any of these squids "take the piss", you have my permission to bellow at the top of your lungs that you want her madly, and they can roll with it or be somewhere else!


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2011)

It's funny, but I just realized something...whenever a guy posts one of these types of threads, most of us respond in exactly the same way: Do what you want! Date her! You 2 would be great together! Who cares what your family/friends say?

But you know what? Maybe this chick is Just Not Into Him. I mean, he won't know 'til he asks, of course, but here we all are, assuming she's sitting in a corner, waiting to be dated by someone who is still trying to decide how He feels about it. None of us ever seems to question how She feels about it. Maybe she's got a husband and boyfriend on the side! Maybe she's dating a woman! Maybe she wants to be a Nun! Maybe she doesn't even know he's alive!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 30, 2011)

Jes, thats very true. I think it comes from us trying to helpful and build his confidence to talk to her. It might be kind of a downer if we told him that she wouldn't talk to him anyway.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2011)

She's fat and he likes her. bada and bing


----------



## None (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you've got an easy choice, ask her out and hopefully get yourself an awesome SUMMAH girlfriend!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 1, 2011)

Jes @ 17
That said, if he doesn't ask, he'll never know, will he? 

- Rusty


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 1, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I am a teenager and have met this amazing girl who happens to be an ssbbw... I want to date her but alot of people take the piss.. all the time.. What do I do?!?!





Jes said:


> Take 20 seconds to search for a variation on this exact same question elsewhere on the boards (you'll find a dozen examples at least) and have a good long read-through.
> 
> My take on it: most people feel insecure about something, but only assholes make other people pay for that insecurity. Get it?





mossystate said:


> She's fat and he likes her. bada and bing



ssbbwlover2289765, You should have the young Woman in question contact her OB-GYN if someone keeps stealing her piss.

Jes your correct as always. Not that I am cynical, but this question could be under a picture of ad-nausea 

Ms State you should have a TV show


----------



## Angel (Jul 1, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> He has told me that he knew no matter what that he was only going to want to date big girls and that he would prepare himself for whatever crap might come his way from family, friends or complete strangers.



Some men have balls and others, well, don't.


..... and sadly, some never will.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jes said:


> It's funny, but I just realized something...whenever a guy posts one of these types of threads, most of us respond in exactly the same way: Do what you want! Date her! You 2 would be great together! Who cares what your family/friends say?
> 
> But you know what? Maybe this chick is Just Not Into Him. I mean, he won't know 'til he asks, of course, but here we all are, assuming she's sitting in a corner, waiting to be dated by someone who is still trying to decide how He feels about it. None of us ever seems to question how She feels about it. Maybe she's got a husband and boyfriend on the side! Maybe she's dating a woman! Maybe she wants to be a Nun! Maybe she doesn't even know he's alive!



that's true but he would have to talk to her first to know all that stuff though.and that's why we are encouraging him to go for it,to see where he stands...


----------



## Jes (Jul 1, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Jes, thats very true. I think it comes from us trying to helpful and build his confidence to talk to her. It might be kind of a downer if we told him that she wouldn't talk to him anyway.



haha. No, of course Brian, I know what you mean and I agree. It's just... if any of us (like me, for example) thinks that far out, we're probably imagining this woman just waiting to be validated, and really, maybe the entire thing is moot b/c while dude is hemming and hawing, she's not even an option for him (and not b/c he's on the fence).

Maybe if hemmers and hawers (I just made that up!) thought of it that way, they'd feel compelled to act a bit more quickly!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Very few posts have taken into consideration that the OP is a TEENAGER. Underage or over 18......a teenaged mind is in constant flux.

A normal teenager does not know the outside world and how it functions. To them, only the world they know that matters including other friends, enemies and others at school that constantly judge them.

They also have no earthly idea what they want in life either. They may THINK they want a good looking cheerleader, but their sexual organs may say otherwise when a good looking bbw walks by. It could be true in reverse, an FA on here may say they want a bbw but if they get seduced by a thinner woman they may go for that instead.

My advice to the OP needs is to date as many women as he can for a few years then find someone to settle down with. That way he's met any kind of woman you can think of and he'll have the experience to choose which suits him best.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 1, 2011)

Jes said:


> haha. No, of course Brian, I know what you mean and I agree. It's just... if any of us (like me, for example) thinks that far out, we're probably imagining this woman just waiting to be validated, and really, maybe the entire thing is moot b/c while dude is hemming and hawing, she's not even an option for him (and not b/c he's on the fence).
> 
> Maybe if hemmers and hawers (I just made that up!) thought of it that way, they'd feel compelled to act a bit more quickly!



I guess we all just assume that he knows enough about her to know that she is at least available. Its entirely possible that in some of these posts the OP just sits and stares longingly at the object of his affections and has never even spoken to her. She could be married or in a serious relationship or a lesbian for all we know. These kinds of OPs really do need to learn to act more quickly, the longer they wait the more awkward the encounter could be, especially if they have been staring or some other faux pas.


----------



## adam (Jul 1, 2011)

She might not want to go out with you. Anybody consider that? Ask a woman you're really interested in out and get turned down...makes you feel about 3" tall. Keep that in mind. Can you handle rejection? If not, don't ask. Problem solved. Does this help? :huh:


----------



## one2one (Jul 1, 2011)

adam said:


> She might not want to go out with you. Anybody consider that? Ask a woman you're really interested in out and get turned down...makes you feel about 3" tall. Keep that in mind. Can you handle rejection? If not, don't ask. Problem solved. *Does this help?* :huh:



No. Not at all. Everything we want and try to get inevitably includes the possibility that we'll get turned down if we ask for a date, submit a job application, go for a promotion, make the first move at a new friendship ... whatever. It also includes the possibility that we'll get exactly what we ask for and want. There is at least a third possibility, and that is when each of those moments that didn't work out in quite the way we hoped for paved the way for something unexpected, just around the next corner. Even a 'no' can be a blessing if it means you're available when more than you ever thought to hope for comes along.

The best way to deal with rejection is not to try and avoid it, but to learn how to handle it. And practice makes perfect. Dammit, now I'm going to have to take my own advice and find a way to slip him my business card or something.


----------



## adam (Jul 2, 2011)

Nobody ever gets my sarcasm. Anyhoo...what was it? Around the bend, or the corner or whatever? I keep making those turns, and all I ever find are disasters, just one after another. It's life, and as long as a choice is made to keep going, keep wading through it all, I hear there is some kind of reward at the end. I think it's a scam myself.

OP, good luck to you. Just make sure she isn't bipolar. Those are a waste of time.


----------



## Emma (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of FA come to regret their teenage years because they didn't have the balls to date who they wanted. There was a lot of wasted time and now they look back and see what they missed out on. You have two choices, be your own person, do what you want and make yourself happy or do what a bunch of people (who you probably won't even remember in 5 years) say you have to do and look back with regret. Only you know if you have the strength of character to make the right choice.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 3, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> A lot of FA come to regret their teenage years because they didn't have the balls to date who they wanted. There was a lot of wasted time and now they look back and see what they missed out on. You have two choices, be your own person, do what you want and make yourself happy or do what a bunch of people (who you probably won't even remember in 5 years) say you have to do and look back with regret. Only you know if you have the strength of character to make the right choice.



I so totally agree with you CurvyEm.... I didn't date who I wanted to in my teenage years (mostly because I was shy) but I have made up for it.. I date bbw's and ssbbws openly and with pride


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 3, 2011)

Morbid said:


> I so totally agree with you CurvyEm.... I didn't date who I wanted to in my teenage years (mostly because I was shy) but I have made up for it.. I date bbw's and ssbbws openly and with pride



And you're a good platonic shopping buddy too. :wubu:

To the OP - if someone else has different preferences or opinions than you do, fine, but don't feel like those things are truth or fact. If they think SSBBWs are unattractive, so be it, but you believe differently. Act on that. If you go forward with confidence and happiness and someone gets upset about that, it doesn't reflect poorly on you but on them.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 3, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I am a teenager and have met this amazing girl who happens to be an ssbbw... I want to date her but alot of people take the piss.. all the time.. What do I do?!?!



Treat your heart with the respect it deserves and ask her out. If she says yes then date her openly and treat her with the respect that she deserves!

As for the other donkey dicks that take the piss... that's where you indulge in that teenage natural instinct of rebellion and tell them to fuck off! This is about you and the lady in question and really has nothing to do with them.

Of course if they still take the piss then break their nose, burn their bags, superglue their lockers, put laxatives in their lunch, whatever. Anything goes if they're going to harass you for following your heart!


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2011)

adam said:


> OP, good luck to you. Just make sure she isn't bipolar. Those are a waste of time.


It's not always easy to tell when someone has a mental illness.

Luckily, it's always easy to tell when someone is a jerk.


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 5, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I am a teenager and have met this amazing girl who happens to be an ssbbw... I want to date her but alot of people take the piss.. all the time.. What do I do?!?!



I had opportunities to date ssbhm's when I was your age but I didnt because I was scared what people would say, and I always regreted it. Go for it man.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 6, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> A lot of FA come to regret their teenage years because they didn't have the balls to date who they wanted. There was a lot of wasted time and now they look back and see what they missed out on. You have two choices, be your own person, do what you want and make yourself happy or do what a bunch of people *(who you probably won't even remember in 5 years)* say you have to do and look back with regret. Only you know if you have the strength of character to make the right choice.



That's not always true.

I still have the images of all the girls that rejected me and treated me like shit in high school (and after) still burning in my head. Its a driving force that makes me find new ways to make me a better person and treat my fiancee better than anyone.

Obviously the majority of kids you knew in high school will be a lot more mature 5-10 years down the road but that still doesn't take away whatever pain they caused. If they're genuinely nice and more mature, just smile and nod when you run into them again but if they're still the same bitch you always knew....sure is awesome to flash a diamond ring when they don't have one.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 8, 2011)

I think that's just the the nature of the way people respond to an inquiry like this. If this were a fat girl who liked a new guy at school I might be tempted to say no, don't ask him out. Let all the other girls go first. If he turns them down he might be gay but you're safe to go try anyway since he's already said no to everybody else. Talk about demotivational. I think people want to assume the best for everybody. It's just the nature of things.


----------

